# Hunting in Idaho



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I may be changing jobs and moving to Idaho Falls in the next few weeks. Anyone have any important information I should know about hunting up there? I'm excited for a new area and exploring new places. Also, has anyone hunted whitetail in Idaho? I would be very interested in info on that if anyone is willing to share. Thank you.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lots of fun things to do up there. I hunt whitetail up there nearly every year and have for a long time. You should be able to find my posts in the "hunting outside Utah" forum. The best whitetail hunting is in the north, panhandle region. The Clearwater drainage is my favorite area. I also like the area around Dworshak Reservoir. I have never hunter them down around Idaho Falls but hear that they are there in places. There are some really good elk and mule deer areas not far from IF, PM me if you want some more info. Congrats on the exciting move.------SS


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That is great to know! Thank you so much! I'm really excited to get out there and do some exploring.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm from Idaho Falls and really enjoyed the area - I can't say I know all the great hunting spots, but there are plenty of deer out in that area. Over the counter tags are pretty awesome. The Tex Creek zone is pretty decent for elk and deer. There are definitely plenty of places to explore!


----------



## SAABGuy (May 13, 2015)

Rockchuck hunting(lol) is extreme there, make friends with farmers, start with a rimfire until you build their trust and let the fun begin.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

SAABGuy said:


> Rockchuck hunting(lol) is extreme there, make friends with farmers, start with a rimfire until you build their trust and let the fun begin.


Shhhhh!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I grew up in Idaho, and just moved back this past winter. I live in Rexburg. I've been seeing lots of whitetail in the Snake River corridor. I know several guys that hang tree stands and do things that way. 

Things to know - you can buy deer and elk tags over the counter every year. Some elk units are draw only, but there are plenty of open units. I grew up hunting near Challis, and will be hunting there once I take it up again mainly just because I know the area. Idaho is a great place though. Not as many units managed specifically for trophy hunting like Utah. You'll find most locals measure deer and elk by antler points more than B&C points. That is either good or bad, depending on your point of view. It takes 6 months to get a resident tag, which isn't too bad. I'm glad to share whatever I can. Shoot me a note once you get up here.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Lucky. I wish I was moving up there. I lived up there for 5 years. I always did well along the South Fork for whitetails. They used to give out a ton of "extra" whitetail doe tags up there. Not sure if that's still the policy. I've also had good luck knocking on doors around Ririe and getting permission to hunt private ground. Tex Creek is way cool. Biggest moose you'll ever see in your life. There is some OK deer and elk hunting, but it's known for it's wintering herds. It's been known to have the occasional cow slaughter if you get early snow. I've called in a few coyotes out there, too. Watch out for rattlesnakes in the summer. Accidentally stepped on one out there. Luckily, it was on it's head and he couldn't bite me. Ririe reservoir is by far my favorite place to fish, ever. Kokanee, trout, perch, and smallmouth. It's awesome year-round.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

polarbear said:


> Ririe reservoir is by far my favorite place to fish, ever. Kokanee, trout, perch, and smallmouth. It's awesome year-round.


I'll second that! My grandparents used to live in Idaho Falls and we loved fishing at Ririe. Even after they sold their boat we'd still go and fish off the docks or from the shore. Never came home empty.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you so much, guys! I love that I can always come on here and get great advice/help. Really appreciate it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It's a big state. 

I hunted McCall last year and will be hunting Salmon this year for elk. 

I've hunted the Clearwater region for bears. 

Chukar hunting is phenomenal around the salmon river. 

Great fishing holes not too far away from idaho falls. BYUI rents canoes for cheap and it makes a fun river floating adventure. Watch the backwater though - it's not fun chasing a moose down a little jetty. 

It's great country, but it's mostly vertical. 

Pretty much $150 as a resident will get you all the hunting and fishing you can handle as a resident.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I grew up just outside of IF. A few years ago I saw the biggest whitetail I've ever seen on the Camas NWR just off I-15 north of IF. It was a true giant. There's some good ones around.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

How long does it take to establish residency in Idaho ?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Six months. Or as I see it, 19 more days.


----------



## GotMyTag (Jun 15, 2015)

Here is the unit 55 bull I got last year in Idaho. Last day of the hunt.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0ny2q5daeFWQ0xQbXRrVWpJcWs/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice,welcome to the forum.


----------

